# help rabbit drama



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

its a long 1 but plz give me advice... hi hope u dont think im a horrible person 4 this but last night i selt my rabbit and this mornin im feelin quite guilty, had quite a few cries from last night!! the reason i got rid of her was beacause she wernt gettin the attention that she needs.. i considered gettin another one but then thought it will only be 2 rabbits that wouldnt be gettin attention then! so last night when a lady rung up n said she got a little girl at 4 that was desperate for a rabbit i let her go, they were lovely people and we even got invited back to their house.. the little girl never left her alone and i was so happy to see rabbit happy!! so i beleive that shes gone to as better home but still cant help feelin guilty!! then as we were leavin woman sed that she thinkin of gettin another rabbit and maybe mating them once and keepin 1 of litter..is this a bad thing, this quite upset me when i left, but then i thought at least she will have some company!! also.. she ws an indoor rabbit but the lady sed that she will be in time transferrin her outside.. will she be ok with this? iv read on net that this is possible as long as they are sheltered. dont get me wrong she wernt always kept in a room with lots of heat so it wouldnt be like a major major temperature change!!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If you feel that the people who rehomed her will give her a good quality of life then there is no need to feel guilty.
You have done what you think is right for the rabbit and that is a very thoughtful thing to do,if very hard.
As long as the change over is donr gradually from being indoors to outdoors she will cope fine.
Maybe the new owner would keep in touch just to give you an occasional update.
Lots of people who bought rabbits from me still keep in touch now.
I love hearing how they get on and love seeing updated pictures of them.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

like toddy said if she will be happier there getting more attention then you shouldnt feel guilty.
is she a full breed? just wondering why she would want to breed her?

dont worry im sure she will be more than happy in her new home.


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

frags said:


> like toddy said if she will be happier there getting more attention then you shouldnt feel guilty.
> is she a full breed? just wondering why she would want to breed her?
> 
> dont worry im sure she will be more than happy in her new home.


ye shes a full breed, she said she wa guna buy a boy for company then if she mated her she would keep one of litter then she would have two friends to play with. and yes weve kept in touch and iv been txting and asking how shes getting on and the lady said that shes fine.

thanks for ur comments, glad theres other people that know i did it for lily and not for myself.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

To be honest i'd be furious if i rehomed my bun and then they turned round and said they were going to breed her!! Also, i'd never rehome to a child as looking after a bun is hard work, and kids soon get bored.

Their probably only breeding to make money, and god knows where these kits will end up 

Not having a go at you as it takes alot to realise you can't cope, but i would have done alot more investigating before letting her go.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xkeeleyx said:


> ye shes a full breed, she said she wa guna buy a boy for company then if she mated her she would keep one of litter then she would have two friends to play with. and yes weve kept in touch and iv been txting and asking how shes getting on and the lady said that shes fine.
> 
> thanks for ur comments, glad theres other people that know i did it for lily and not for myself.


oh brilliant more bunnies bred just for the sake of, there are over 33,00 buns including baby buns sat in rescues, i just dont understand some people it makes me so cross!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> oh brilliant more bunnies bred just for the sake of, there are over 33,00 buns including baby buns sat in rescues, i just dont understand some people it makes me so cross!!!


Crofty...i'm hoping the original post was a joke  Words just fail me sometimes


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Crofty...i'm hoping the original post was a joke  Words just fail me sometimes


and can u tell me y ur hopin the original post is a joke u idiot if shes gone to sum1 thats goin 2 bother with her more than i can shes obviously goin 2 be happier!! people like u fail me sometimes!!


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> To be honest i'd be furious if i rehomed my bun and then they turned round and said they were going to breed her!! Also, i'd never rehome to a child as looking after a bun is hard work, and kids soon get bored.
> 
> Their probably only breeding to make money, and god knows where these kits will end up
> 
> Not having a go at you as it takes alot to realise you can't cope, but i would have done alot more investigating before letting her go.


and for your information she as decided not get another rabbit anyway, and she hasnt got bored of her and probably wont cus she likes animals!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> and for your information she as decided not get another rabbit anyway, and she hasnt got bored of her and probably wont cus she likes animals!!


Shes only had her a few days, takes a little while for kids to get bored.

Id never rehome a rabbit to someone who said they were going to breed from it. Like already stated, there are far too many unwanted ones already.

To be honest, id never allow a child to have a pet, be it a rabbit or a hamster. Very few of them can handle the daily responsibility, and many become neglected and aggressive. The majority are purchased as glorified toys, and spend their lives stuck in a tiny hutch with no mental or physical stimulation.
I know there are kids who do take owning a pet seriously, but for everyone one that does, theres about 20 that dont.


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Shes only had her a few days, takes a little while for kids to get bored.
> 
> Id never rehome a rabbit to someone who said they were going to breed from it. Like already stated, there are far too many unwanted ones already.
> 
> ...


I agree. Rabbits are not pets for children. I have 2 small children they are 3 and 5 years old and they love having the buns BUT they are MY pets and MY responsibility.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I read in the original post, she didnt know that it was going to be bred from until she actually got the rabbit there. Ever tried telling a 4 year old they can have something then taking it away?! The rabbit it sounds like was pretty much as has been said, sat in hutch as the OP says she couldn't give it the attention it needs. Does anyone actually believe that it will be the 4 year old who exclusively looks after it? Who's to say that the mum of the little girl is as happy to have a rabbit and will quite happily look after it and let the little girl do as much or as little as she wants to.

I think kids having an animal to look after is a great idea, it teaches them responsibility, it teaches them compassion for animals, it teaches them to be gentle. I would like to think that the kids do the cleaning out and feeding etc but why can't they be the adults pets, then something for the kids to help with?

*Heidi*

*edit* hadn't spotted the previous post - well said


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Shes only had her a few days, takes a little while for kids to get bored.
> 
> Id never rehome a rabbit to someone who said they were going to breed from it. Like already stated, there are far too many unwanted ones already.
> 
> ...


n where do you get that information from? and the daily responsibilty would probably be down the parents that are both very nice people actually and took to her themselves. i wouldnt like to be your child then thats not very nice not been allowed a pet is it. and i made sure the rabbit went with her very large cage that i bought her so she wont be stuck in no small hutch. it wasnt easy gettin rid of her so i dont really appreciate your sarcastic comments. when i bought the rabvbit i didnt work as much as i do now so can u really tell me the harm in finding her a better home where she is played with more??? and it is something that i looked into i even went to her house 2check it out before i let her go, and iv also been told to that iu can visit regularly so do you really think if she was been mistreated i would let her stay! oh my god y am i even explainin this 2 u...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> n where do you get that information from? and the daily responsibilty would probably be down the parents that are both very nice people actually and took to her themselves. i wouldnt like to be your child then thats not very nice not been allowed a pet is it. and i made sure the rabbit went with her very large cage that i bought her so she wont be stuck in no small hutch. it wasnt easy gettin rid of her so i dont really appreciate your sarcastic comments. when i bought the rabvbit i didnt work as much as i do now so can u really tell me the harm in finding her a better home where she is played with more??? and it is something that i looked into i even went to her house 2check it out before i let her go, and iv also been told to that iu can visit regularly so do you really think if she was been mistreated i would let her stay! oh my god y am i even explainin this 2 u...


Unfortunately you tend to find yourself doing it even tho there is no point  
Don't worry about it, you know she is going to be looked after and thats the main thing!

*Heidi*


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> From what I read in the original post, she didnt know that it was going to be bred from until she actually got the rabbit there. Ever tried telling a 4 year old they can have something then taking it away?! The rabbit it sounds like was pretty much as has been said, sat in hutch as the OP says she couldn't give it the attention it needs. Does anyone actually believe that it will be the 4 year old who exclusively looks after it? Who's to say that the mum of the little girl is as happy to have a rabbit and will quite happily look after it and let the little girl do as much or as little as she wants to.
> 
> I think kids having an animal to look after is a great idea, it teaches them responsibility, it teaches them compassion for animals, it teaches them to be gentle. I would like to think that the kids do the cleaning out and feeding etc but why can't they be the adults pets, then something for the kids to help with?
> 
> ...


thankyou somebody that actually speaks sense, i think just like you, in fact i originally said i think i would only let her go to a child that can give her the attention she needs. obviously she wont be doin the major major parts of taking care of a rabbit but whats the harm in giving them an animal to take care of. thankyou once again i like your thinking x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BeatrixPotter said:


> I agree. Rabbits are not pets for children. I have 2 small children they are 3 and 5 years old and they love having the buns BUT they are MY pets and MY responsibility.


I worked in the pet industry for many years, and sadly thats not always the case. I think its great when a pet is taken on as a family venture, as i do believe it teaches children great responsibility. But the amount of times i had people trying to return pets as Billy or Sally was no longer interested, was a joke. Sadly, many parents actually believe, and allow, the responsibility to be the childs.

I know its not always the case, and its great to see a parent such as yourself allowing pets to be within the house, but not giving your child the sole responsibility for them.

I could tell you some horror stories from my time selling pets


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> n where do you get that information from? and the daily responsibilty would probably be down the parents that are both very nice people actually and took to her themselves. i wouldnt like to be your child then thats not very nice not been allowed a pet is it. and i made sure the rabbit went with her very large cage that i bought her so she wont be stuck in no small hutch. it wasnt easy gettin rid of her so i dont really appreciate your sarcastic comments. when i bought the rabvbit i didnt work as much as i do now so can u really tell me the harm in finding her a better home where she is played with more??? and it is something that i looked into i even went to her house 2check it out before i let her go, and iv also been told to that iu can visit regularly so do you really think if she was been mistreated i would let her stay! oh my god y am i even explainin this 2 u...


Firstly, i didnt use sarcasm.

Secondly, i was stating my opinion about kids and pets, something im entitled to do, and something i have great experience of.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i can imagine it was very hard for you to re-home your bunny. :frown5:

I have 2 rabbits, which are for my children. They clean them out, and feed them and play with them. The rules in my house, are if you don't contribute to their wellbeing, then they are my pets. Works wonders.  The kids are learning a valuable lesson, and enjoying their pets at the same time, and so are the rabbits.

Don't understand why some people have to be rude, every house hold is different, and every one is allowed their own point of view, and thats what it is, their point of view, not everyone elses.

Well done to you for home checking the new owners first, and how nice to be able to visit when you want too.


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Firstly, i didnt use sarcasm.
> 
> Secondly, i was stating my opinion about kids and pets, something im entitled to do, and something i have great experience of.


im not really bothered about your experiences to be honest, all im goin 2 say 2 u now is that i know shes gone to a better home and to someone that will spend more time with her than i can, i found it hard to do that and people like you just make it even harder


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> i can imagine it was very hard for you to re-home your bunny. :frown5:
> 
> I have 2 rabbits, which are for my children. They clean them out, and feed them and play with them. The rules in my house, are if you don't contribute to their wellbeing, then they are my pets. Works wonders.  The kids are learning a valuable lesson, and enjoying their pets at the same time, and so are the rabbits.
> 
> ...


yea i understand that people should have their own opinions it just annoys me when she could see from the OP that i wads upset and she just goes about making me feel even worse! ye its lovely that i can go visit just goin 2 give her time to settle in first


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Unfortunately you tend to find yourself doing it even tho there is no point
> Don't worry about it, you know she is going to be looked after and thats the main thing!
> 
> *Heidi*


yea lol you just have to give your reply dont you! anyway im positive she gone to a better home and i will always love her and never forget her 
 thanks for been nice


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> yea lol you just have to give your reply dont you! anyway im positive she gone to a better home and i will always love her and never forget her
> thanks for been nice


I don't see the point in not being to be honest, plus I don't see that you have done anything wrong, you have got your rabbit a better home than you can provide because of time and thats more than alot of people would do, they would just keep it in its cage anyway. I am now to the point where I wont go on the Fish section because I always get disagreed with by just 1 or 2 people, who are not willing to listen to anything and I dont think it should be like that, everyone has their opinions, thats fair but it shouldn't make anyone else feel bad about theirs.

*Heidi*


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

xkeeleyx said:


> and can u tell me y ur hopin the original post is a joke u idiot if shes gone to sum1 thats goin 2 bother with her more than i can shes obviously goin 2 be happier!! people like u fail me sometimes!!


Errrm do you want to calm down please? 

If you post on a pet loving forum like this then expect to get MIXED opinions!! otherwise, dont bother! :

Really dont appreciate your attitude, so maybe you should grow up before posting again.


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Errrm do you want to calm down please?
> 
> If you post on a pet loving forum like this then expect to get MIXED opinions!! otherwise, dont bother! :
> 
> Really dont appreciate your attitude, so maybe you should grow up before posting again.


just stop writing on my post then  and dont read my future 1s either, i will continue to write posts when i want cus i am entitled 2. goobye


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

xkeeleyx said:


> just stop writing on my post then  and dont read my future 1s either, i will continue to write posts when i want cus i am entitled 2. goobye


Sounds good - seeya.

(oh, and if i choose to reply to your posts....tough! )


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Weather people on here like it or not i think that keely has done what she thinks is right for her pet.My kids have pets and they are not left in a corner and aggressive.Keely originally offered me this rabbit but unfortunatly it wasnt a good time for us to take her on. I think sometimes people take things too far with there opinions on here.We are all animal lovers otherwise we wouldnt have joined the forum and just because someone has had to rehome a pet doesnt make them a bad person they have done it to make a better life for the animal concerned.Surley we should support someone who is obviously upset over a hard decision not shoot them down in flames and make them feel even worse than they do already.

Awaits to be shot down now for having an opinion :frown2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow only just read this thread again and OMG keeley i feel for you hun.
dont worry you have done the right thing, my kids all have a guinea pig each and none of them look after them, i do! 
as a responsable parent thats what i do and i think people who dont look after there kids pets are the irrisponasble ones not you for giving your pet to a little girl who wanted her.
hope she is much happier now.

kat im with you on this, too many people are over opinionated towards others, we should support each other at all times and if you cant say something decent then dont say nothing at all.
this lady tried to do the right thing then got shot down for doing right by her bunny, you just cant win nowa days!!! maybe keeley you should have kept her locked up all day and not told anyone then you wouldnt have got grief on here, but no you did the right thing.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

frags said:


> wow only just read this thread again and OMG keeley i feel for you hun.
> dont worry you have done the right thing, my kids all have a guinea pig each and none of them look after them, i do!
> as a responsable parent thats what i do and i think people who dont look after there kids pets are the irrisponasble ones not you for giving your pet to a little girl who wanted her.
> hope she is much happier now.
> ...


Thanks frags.Just think some people have been really hard on keeley


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kat28 said:


> Thanks frags.Just think some people have been really hard on keeley


too true hun


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

This was my initial post:

_To be honest i'd be furious if i rehomed my bun and then they turned round and said they were going to breed her!! Also, i'd never rehome to a child as looking after a bun is hard work, and kids soon get bored.

Their probably only breeding to make money, and god knows where these kits will end up

*Not having a go at you *as it takes alot to realise you can't cope, but i would have done alot more investigating before letting her go._
Not once did I have a go at Keeley 

She asked for opinions and thats what people have given. This is a public forum where people come to chat, get help, ideas and advice. If your not prepared to listen or take on board the advice, or are going to get defensive and start being rude to other people then its not really worth posting at all.

For what its worth I think Keeley made a hard but very mature decision letting her bun go, it takes alot to admit you cant cope. All I (and a couple of others) have said is that we probably would have done a little more research first. Thats all.

Maybe we should just all move on now before things get too heated?

I had to rehome my bunnies a few years ago so I know exactly what its liked to be judged and even go through it! My little sister and brother have pets and look after them very well so i know kids can have pets and be responsible and grown up about it.


----------

